# Silversands Contact person



## amkelly (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm trying to pay my levy's for Silversands and SilversandsIII but I can't seem to get a response from Elaine. Does any one have a differenct contact person.  Thank you in advance


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 9, 2010)

*Silver Sands III*

Shiraz Sadiq processed my 2010 levy and spacebanked it with RCI.

levy2@goodtime.co.za

I always just email to both levy1 and levy2 each year. (Then fax my cc info after they reply). I many times reach a new person, but they have all been very efficient.


----------



## piching (Feb 25, 2010)

*Silversands 11*

I have been emailing Shiraz at Levy2@goodtime.co.za many times asking him to confirm that I had paid my maintainance levy for 2010 in 2009 but not had a response. Instead I get 2 bank statements requesting payment. What should I do. The 2010 week has allready been deposited into my account last year and I have exchanged it allready. You know that the weeks are not deposited into the account until the maintainance levy has been paid. Why isnt Shiraz responding.


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 25, 2010)

*Me too*

I just received a statement saying I owed the 2010 levy. It is paid and has been in my account for a long time. I have put it aside to deal with later. Frustrating. I would just call them. The phone # is on the statement. I use an MCI card and it is not very expensive.


----------



## jasad (Mar 18, 2010)

*Having same trouble*

I emailed the levy2 email address that I use each year on March 10 but as of today no reply  

If anyone has success with a different contact, please post an update.

Thanks.


----------



## randkb (Mar 24, 2010)

*No luck either!*

I e-mailed levy2@goodtime.co.za last week and have not received a reply either.  Hope someone knows how to contact the resort so we can pay our levis.


----------



## amkelly (Mar 29, 2010)

I did get a response from Colleen Deklerk - silversands123@goodtimes.co.za and Deshan Appanna - levy2@goodersons.co.za
I also banked my weeks by contacting Deshen from The Specialists @ RCI via thespecialists@rci.com
Good Luck!!


----------



## randkb (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you for the e-mail addresses.  Tried both yesterday but I still haven't gotten a response.


----------



## purduealum91 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Has anyone heard from Silversands?*

I've tried the email addresses listed in this thread and have gotten nowhere.

Please, I need to contact them.  Can anyone help?

Tom


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 7, 2010)

They replied to me Monday after about 3 weeks of waiting. They must be behind.


----------



## randkb (Apr 15, 2010)

It's been 4 weeks since I e-mailed and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## randkb (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting!  Has anyone else heard from them?


----------



## randkb (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw where they charged my credit card so I contacted RCI and had my week banked but I never heard from the people at Silversands.


----------



## jimbiggs (May 9, 2010)

randkb said:


> Saw where they charged my credit card so I contacted RCI and had my week banked but I never heard from the people at Silversands.



When you say you contacted RCI, what do you mean?  Did you email thespecialists or just phone up RCI here in the U.S?  I've been trying to get my weeks deposited for three weeks now, but I get no response from Silversands or thespecialists.

BTW, I phoned in to pay my levies and it took two weeks for the charge to appear on my credit card account.


----------



## randkb (May 28, 2010)

I e-mailed thespecialists@rci.com.  They contacted Silversands and deposited it within 24 hours.


----------

